# 97 Maxima Tire Pressure



## maximacoop (Jul 9, 2005)

I just installed 16" alloys with 215/55 16 BF Goodrich Traction T/A tires on my 97 GXE. What is the correct tire pressure for this size tire? According to the tire placard in my car, the correct pressure for the original 15" tires is 29 psi.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

32psi all around, IIRC. I forget.


----------



## maximacoop (Jul 9, 2005)

Thanks, dude.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Just to verify, 32-34 psi is correct.


----------

